# Where can I get a 6 inch burger press and turner?



## watermelonslim (Apr 14, 2010)

Does anyone have any ideas where I can find a 6 inch burger press? The only ones I can find are all around 4.5 inches. That is not really big enough for my needs. I need a good 6 inch patty so it will still be as big as the bun after it shrinks down. 
So something like this that makes 6 inch patties (and possibly with adjustable thickness, so I could use it for stuffed burgers and regular burgers):
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Weston-Sin...Press/13291754


And for the burger basket, something like this that will hold 6 inch burgers (4 of them):
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Non-Stick-...asket/13350320

Do you guys have any ideas on where I may find something like that? Good barbecue supplies are pretty hard to find around here, so I will likely have to order it online. I'm hoping one of you guys can suggest something for me...


----------



## daddyzaring (Apr 14, 2010)

I found these, mostly what I seen was 5" and under though.

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct...campaign=10611

http://www.instawares.com/manual-pat...x-1406.0.7.htm


----------



## meateater (Apr 14, 2010)

I heard you can make your own from a piece of 6 " plastic pipe and use wax paper.


----------



## watermelonslim (Apr 14, 2010)

You know, that is a dang good idea. See, that's why I ask these questions, because someone around here always seems to have a great answer. 

Thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 14, 2010)

lol   Do you have a drill press?  http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/...-life-lol.html

I am going to have to try making big burgers now... lol


----------



## watermelonslim (Apr 14, 2010)

lol, that's pretty awesome. Makes me want to try something with a hole saw to get that perfect burger. Power tools and barbecue, a match made in heaven, lol.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 14, 2010)

lol  Thanks!  They were really fun to make!   I like your hole saw idea... I might have to try it.


----------



## meateater (Apr 14, 2010)

Now that is just slick Cowgirl.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 14, 2010)

lol Thanks!  I had spring fever pretty bad... They were tasty though.


----------



## ncdodave (Apr 14, 2010)

I just use two 6" cast iron skillets and weigh out 5 oz patties when I stuff burgers and press the skillets together. Works real well! Just put a plastic bag or wax paper on each side so you can get the formed patty out easily


----------



## beerbelly (Apr 14, 2010)

This really has me thinking now, what can I do with my reciprocating saw??


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 15, 2010)

Why not buy a coupler for a 6" PVC pipe and cut in down the middle where the stop is and you should have a great size and two presses?


----------



## meateater (Apr 15, 2010)

That would be one thick burger!


----------



## garry bruce (Nov 26, 2016)

This is what I resorted to.  I cut a 3/8" ring from a piece of 6" ID PVC pipe.  I place the ring on top of a piece of parchment paper, then fill the ring with ground meat, then another piece of parchment paper on top of that and then I just use a rolling pin to go over the top a couple of times to force the ground meat into the shape of the ring.  I have found it works better to slightly over-fill the ring.  The excess squeezes out.  I have tried this same method with plastic wrap, waxed paper and parchment.  I have not tried butcher's paper, but I am going to.  Now that I have solved that little problem,  can anyone tell me why you can only buy burger buns in multiples of 8?  Hot dog buns are just as much of a problem, and don't even try to find foot long wieners to go in foot long buns, of which there seems to be an over-abundance of!  I guess it is my OCD, but one would think all these producers and manufacturers would get on the same page.  And while I am at it, what is up with Amazon.com and their consistent lack of product information?  When you ask them for the size of something, or the wattage of a toaster, they send the question to another customer in hopes they can answer your question.  I will never understand how they expect that to work.


----------

